# 1 reason why Norton Anti-Virus is the best Anti-Virus out there.



## Mega-Japan (Mar 24, 2009)

It can detect threats from the future, simple as that.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 24, 2009)

lol kick ass


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2009)

oh joy.

took me a minute to realise that it was using the american dating system, that came off as 4th jan here.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, so i can install it once and it will delete all the viruses I will catch later.  after that I can uninstall it and system will be safe and perform well.   lol....   .....   ...


----------



## meaintsmart (Mar 24, 2009)

Norton has never been known to do that for me...=(


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 24, 2009)

hahaha anyone who respects their PC wouldn't touch Norton with somebody elses 100ft barge pole


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> hahaha anyone who respects their PC wouldn't touch Norton with somebody elses 100ft barge pole



but it KNOWS the FUTURE man!


----------



## blueskynis (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe, your BIOS time/date somehow changed?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol now that is impressive you must have the midus touch MJ 

And Mussels mate technically us Aussies are from the future as its Tuesday night here .


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 24, 2009)

blueskynis said:


> Maybe, your BIOS time/date somehow changed?



Nope, that is impossible. As you can see the threat detected right before it was about 10 minutes earlier than I made this thread. The only thing done during the time was screen shoot the window and make this thread xD.



Mussels said:


> but it KNOWS the FUTURE man!



That and the only thing I will be getting within the next upcoming week would be a little tracking cookie...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate Symantec software with passion.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Lol now that is impressive you must have the midus touch MJ
> 
> And Mussels mate technically us Aussies are from the future as its Tuesday night here .



gimme 20 minutes and i'll make it wednesday


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn Norton can tell the future.  Can you link me to that I need that


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2009)

Impressive hey picks up stuff from next week good to see Nortons is still having canundrums.

And yeah yeah blah blah Mussels.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Impressive hey picks up stuff from next week good to see Nortons is still having canundrums.
> 
> And yeah yeah blah blah Mussels.



it is now wednesday!


To all americans living in the past: the future is dark, cold, and raining.
It may or may not have pepsi and meat pies. it has them for me.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 24, 2009)

LOLz;ROFL;LMAO


----------



## blueskynis (Mar 24, 2009)

Mega-Japan said:


> Nope, that is impossible. As you can see the threat detected right before it was about 10 minutes earlier than I made this thread. The only thing done during the time was screen shoot the window and make this thread xD.



Than it is a truly high quality and time advancing antivirus software! It is ahead of our time!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 24, 2009)

This should be moved to general nonsense... 

But funny non the less.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nah that way we wont fulfill our e-pen...


----------



## crtecha (Mar 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it is now wednesday!
> 
> 
> To all americans living in the past: the future is dark, cold, and raining.
> It may or may not have pepsi and meat pies. it has them for me.




please save me some pepsi ill be sad if I wake up without


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pirated copy?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it is now wednesday!
> 
> 
> To all americans living in the past: the future is dark, cold, and raining.
> It may or may not have pepsi and meat pies. it has them for me.



The power of your avvy has given you powers!  Remember with great power comes great responsibility!


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 24, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Pirated copy?



lmao. Even though I could have done that, nope. This Norton is 100% legit, with physical CD-ROM, Serial and all xD.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd demand your money back then


----------



## Hendo (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm. It probably downloaded and installed the BETA flux capacitor add-on they've been working on. What's the trouble? Seems to be working perfectly.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 25, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I hate Symantec software with passion.





Ketxxx said:


> hahaha anyone who respects their PC wouldn't touch Norton with somebody elses 100ft barge pole



I have symantec coporate edition and it's great it's always protected my rig.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 25, 2009)

Sure is a lot of trojan blocking in that history?
I wonder where you've been...


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> I have symantec coporate edition and it's great it's always protected my rig.



And to top it all off, Norton 2009 matches both NOD32 and Kaspersky in both performance and detection rates. They made a huge leap in quality on the newest release.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And to top it all off, Norton 2009 matches both NOD32 and Kaspersky in both performance and detection rates. They made a huge leap in quality on the newest release.



I agree wile I've never had a problem
Very happy with my virus protection.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 25, 2009)

Mega-Japan said:


> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6770/33451328.png
> 
> It can detect threats from the future, simple as that.



This is way funny and it is one of reasons why I hate Norton.:shadedshu


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote removed as original post was deleted for being inappropriate.

Thanks to the mods.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

I would appreciate if all  of the last 3 posts be deleted. Thank you!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 25, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I would appreciate if all  of the last 3 posts be deleted. Thank you!



sorry my friend it was a jock nothing more , you have 100% permeation from me to delete any post i have if you see wrong


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> sorry my friend it was a jock nothing more , you have 100% permeation from me to delete any post i have if you see wrong



Lots of americans are touchy about 'that' issue. Its best to be avoided at all costs.
We know it was intended as a joke, dont worry.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Lots of americans are touchy about 'that' issue. Its best to be avoided at all costs.
> We know it was intended as a joke, dont worry.



thanx guys ,  im always try to be careful in my posts and keep away from trolling , good work moderators it was really too fast respond and too kind reply


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh also, for those thinking that I just clutter my PC with spyware, that's just Norton being stupid.

Programs that I create MYSELF (using Visual Studio) are classified for Norton as threats... And when I restore them, Norton goes back and deletes them once more, creating another log. Same with other applications that I am 100% are not harmful. And I wish I had NIS 2009 edition, I've heard that one is really good. However, the one I'm using is 2008.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 27, 2009)

Norton: We have detected you will get a nasty trojan at approx 6:25pm in 2 days. Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Lol now that is impressive you must have the midus touch MJ



i'm the anti-midas... everything i touch turns to crap.


----------



## roque66 (Jun 14, 2009)

that norton is good....can he tell me the numbers of euromilhoes? 10 000 0000€ will give me a little help in here....maybe i buy an 4870x2 ... 

that's a weird mistake, but i never use norton products...they are good, but heavy also....


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

come on flux capaciter?!? just just plain stupid carn't you see? aliens came took it to the future where they hooked it up got the virus thought oh shit an quickly brought it back, jeees simple man


----------



## hat (Jun 15, 2009)

Meh. I don't use any real time virus protection at all. Not even a firewall. I run the Malwarebytes anti-malware scan every so often. I don't go anywhere to get viruses anyway.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol man thats like a teenage girl going out naked at night and expecting nothing to happen.


----------



## hat (Jun 15, 2009)

But I'm not going anywhere that's the point


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

i know a few people who pulled that off for a while, mostly the kind that kept windows patched and up to date.

Programs to avoid if you dont have an antivirus: internet explorer, outlook/pop3 email of any kind, websites you've never been to before, standard chat programs (IE, dont use MSN/yahoo, use trillian/non common variations)

if you follow that, you rule out 90% of the sources of infection - and if you dont use port forwards, you're safe from worms too.

I do all of the above (except for MSN), but i use kaspersky as well.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't see why you wouldn't just use an anti-virus, what's the big deal? As with condoms, I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

its nice and easy to turn them off when you game but most anti-viruses and most decent pc can game and have it on so why the need to not have one?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i know a few people who pulled that off for a while, mostly the kind that kept windows patched and up to date.
> 
> Programs to avoid if you dont have an antivirus: internet explorer, outlook/pop3 email of any kind, websites you've never been to before, standard chat programs (IE, dont use MSN/yahoo, use trillian/non common variations)
> 
> ...



And me i just hope my router firewall and kaspersky are doing there jobs properly.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 15, 2009)

Triprift said:


> And me i just hope my router firewall and kaspersky are doing there jobs properly.



My router's firewall is TOTALLY useless LOL


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> My router's firewall is TOTALLY useless LOL



you need a router with DHCP + NAT. screw the useless firewall gimmicks, so long as you dont have ports forwarded it requires an outbound connection before anything can come in - which means regular worms cant get in unless you ran a trojan first.


----------

